# Happy New Year! "2011"



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 1, 2011)

_It's finally here, a new year and new beginnings :-D . Around this time last year it was Babies R Us around here, so I'm feeling the itch. I'm treating it like chicken pox so no scratching,... for now :mrgreen: . But even that goes away with time. 

I hope everyone had a great one, stayed out of trouble and didn't get too crazy. Even though its practically expected around this time._


----------

